
Science Hidden in Your Town Name: How place names encode ecological change - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/the-science-hidden-in-your-town-name
======
Piskvorrr
Yup. Last time we had flood conditions, the list of closed streets was ...
enlightening. Most of them translated to something like this: "Between Waters
St.," "River Rd.," "Wetland St.," "$X Brook Rd.", "Wharf Ave." "Ponds Drive",
"Canal Rd.", "Boatmen St."

Just because everyone has forgotten about the paved-over waters doesn't make
them disappear.

~~~
ISL
Whitewater paddlers wind up spending an inordinate amount of time driving
between the put-in and the take-out along "River Rd."

Doesn't matter where you are, that's often what it's called.

------
mooreds
In Boulder, they renamed one of the main streets that runs next to the Boulder
Creek from Water St to Canyon Ave (in the 1960s:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=v66nBQAAQBAJ&pg=PA114&lpg=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=v66nBQAAQBAJ&pg=PA114&lpg=PA114&dq=rename+water+st+to+canyon+boulder&source=bl&ots=kWbx-
FkRS0&sig=CXREGOzpWruHaKSXFqRfe5IWnkY&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CCAQ6AEwAWoVChMI7vicsMmcyQIVAdJjCh3EFQMV#v=onepage&q=rename%20water%20st%20to%20canyon%20boulder&f=false)
).

But there's still a Water Street Building on Canyon:
[http://www.gibbonswhite.com/listings/boulder/lease/waterstre...](http://www.gibbonswhite.com/listings/boulder/lease/waterstreet-
office-or-retail), interestingly enough.

